# How do you strip a gloss door



## Nichola (Dec 28, 2011)

do you paint the side board's first ' or ' the room wall first . I striped the side boards so I need to put a undercoat on them yet then gloss

& how do you strip a gloss door which is tough to remove .


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

